# Company Cease Trading  with unpaid wages due



## teedon (19 Jul 2011)

Hi All...have a query Re above title

Situation arised a while ago whereby a company ran out of money leaving creditors and salaries due to employees.

Employees submitted application to LRC, and Commissioner decided in favour of employees. Company has informed that it has ceased trading ! and thats all the information we have. CRO status of company is normal. Company has'nt liquidated officially but has stopped trading as such so as not to incur further indebtness.

What recourse does an employee have here after the decision by the LRC. The company has no money.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## contemporary (20 Jul 2011)

Look for redundancy based on insolvency 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...edundancy/redundancy/redundancy_payments.html


----------



## teedon (20 Jul 2011)

Hi, many thanks for your reply, however the few employees affected by this are not working at the company long enough to be entitled to redundancy, it is outstanding wages that are the issue.

The Social Insurance Fund seems to be related to redundancy payments, unless there is something similar for non payment of wages.

Best Regards


----------



## Paddy199 (21 Jul 2011)

Contact NERA or go to your local citizen information bureau.


----------



## Ildánach (2 Aug 2011)

Here is the link to citizens information on outstanding wages.  You can claim, but there are limits on the amount you can claim and time limits to claim off social insurance fund, but in general it can be done.  I think the company does however have to be in formal liquidation.     [broken link removed]

NERA are definitely the people to talk to 1890 80 80 90


----------



## teedon (12 Sep 2011)

Thanks for your post Ildanach, the company has just ceased to trade and is not in any formal liquidation or wind up process. Am I assuming if it's just in this limbo state their is no recourse or options for employess left high and dry.


----------

